# Abbi's Coffee Mill and Roastery



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Located off Fury's Ferry Rd in Augusta, GA, Abbi's is one of the only true coffee shops I have been able to find in the area. There they roast their own coffee, and I must say, what I tried was fantabulous! Last night I ground and brewed some Sumatra Mandhehling....exquisite! Saddest thing, though...the barista on duty doesn't drink coffee, doesn't even like it...I felt sorry for him.

More...


----------

